# Portable Mini Desk



## Pokyrod (Dec 4, 2008)

This is a project that I just finished for a friend. She wanted something portable that she could carry with her and place her Bible on at church. I came up with this design.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Pokyid/MiniDesk02#slideshow/5321298503276542386

Rod
http://dirtbiketrailsidaho.com/woodworking.aspx


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Poky,
Very interesting piece. Nice design and function. Good looking too. I am sure she is pretty proud to walk into church with that.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That, is quite possibly, the coolest design that I have seen in a while. Nice looking wood. Great project. Love it.
Ken
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

That's a really nice design. I was just wondering how many hours did it take to get it to the finished point? Include design time too, OK


----------



## Pokyrod (Dec 4, 2008)

Jordy3738 said:


> That's a really nice design. I was just wondering how many hours did it take to get it to the finished point? Include design time too, OK


Honestly, I did it in a day. I had been trying to think of a way to do it for a while, but hadn't come up with anything. I woke up one Saturday with some ideas and went to the wood shop and started working. It just seemed to come together. So I kind of designed it as I went. I actually had the finish on by 9 p.m. that evening. 
However, that is quite unusual for me. I don't typically use plans but do a lot on the fly, but it sometimes will take me several weeks or a month to complete something. Since I have a full time job I usually just work a day and maybe an evening or so a week.

Rod
http://dirtbiketrailsidaho.com/woodworking.aspx


----------

